# For all you guys and gals dragging your feet,



## edp (May 25, 2007)

Now is the time to act with abandon. Being a long time (4 years), enthusiastic user of "Cabinet Planner" I am never shy about giving this product my heartiest recommendation. At full price ($90) it is an incredible value in that it can pay for itself many times over on the first job when you consider the value of your time saved and the efficient utilization of your wood. Now, Rob comes along and takes the price to an extreme I would never have expected. He is offering a July sale price of $60 for the full blown download and he is throwing in a copy of his "Stringer Planner" which sells for $20 normally. Don't miss your chance. Check it out at www.cabinetplanner.com

The usual disclaimer applies here in that I am in no way associated with Cabinet Planner nor am I payed for my endorsement.

Ed


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

This program is actually on sale for 60 bucks right now for July. Just got it! Great program from what I can tell...It's worth it for the cutlists and plywood breakdown!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

It seems like a great program. I just downloaded it to see if it would be beneficial to me. I will give it a try for the 15 times and see what I can do with it.
Thanks for the heads up on the discounted price.
Nick


----------

